# shutdown/reboot hangs at the last step [RESOLVED]

## NotCourse6

When I want to either shut down the computer or reboot, the system will change to runlevel 6 and go through its motions.  However, at the end of the process, the computer will display the message:

INIT: no more processes left in the runlevel (or something along these lines)

Before, the computer used to turn off or reboot.  Now, it will remain at this step, and I need to shut it down manually (via the power button).  What's going on?

-Ricardo-Last edited by NotCourse6 on Mon Jan 01, 2007 4:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bandan

Is your default runlevel 5 ? If yes, try changing it to 3

----------

## NotCourse6

No, my default runlevel is most certainly 3.

```

 $ runlevel

N 3

```

Any other ideas?

-Ricardo-

----------

## sonicbhoc

re-emerge sysvinit and run dispatch-conf.

----------

## xxmel0nxx

I have the same issue after doing an emerge -puD world any other idea?

----------

## dura1198

Same problem here. It has been this way since my initial install but has just now reached the top of the "queue".  Trying to find out what i'm up against before I just try a bunch of command people suggest.

----------

## NotCourse6

update:

re-emerging sysvinit and running dispatch-conf doesn't fix the problem.  I have sysvinit-2.86-r7 installed, and for more infor here's the output of emerge -p sysvinit:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r7  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

  According to equery, none of these USE flags are necessary, since "ibm" deals with ppc64 systems, "selinux" is for internal use only, and "static" causes binaries to be statically linked instead of dynamically.

  The shutdown.sh and reboot.sh scripts in /etc/init.d don't seem to be particularly complex, and doubt that they're causing the problems.  Any other ideas would be appreciated.

-Ricardo-

----------

## harrisonmetz

Can you post your inittab file please.

----------

## NotCourse6

Here it is:

```

#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/sysvinit/files/inittab,v 1.4 2005/10

/04 14:47:44 azarah Exp $

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

# End of /etc/inittab

```

----------

## gruemelmonster

Same Problem here since emerge world..

My inittab:

```
#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/sysvinit/files/inittab,v 1.5 2005/12/22 02:03:23 vapier Exp $

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh
```

----------

## NotCourse6

This issue has somehow fixed itself on my computer.  There was some package that I emerged/updated that wrote a new /etc/init.d/halt.sh  Now the computer properly turns off when halted.  Any more insight would be apreciated!

-Ricardo-

----------

## merlinux

Hi!

Here i have the same problem but update world did not help!

Has someone find the package that overwrite the halt.sh? 

Anyway i'm not sure that is the problem , and for me the problem is not yet solved!

Emerge --info :

Portage 2.1.2-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-34

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Jan 2007 11:20:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19.2-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -m3dnow"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -m3dnow"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit 7zip X a52 aac ace acpi adsl aiglx alsa amarok amd64 amuled ao aoss apm aqua_theme arts artswrappersuid artworkextra asf audacious audiofile background berkdb binary-drivers bitmap-fonts blender-game bluetooth bonobo boost buttons bzip2 cairo calendar caps cardbus cdda cddb cdinstall cdr cdrom cdsound cli colordiff corba cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cursors cvs dbus depth32 dga dhcp dict directfb divx dlloader dnotify dri dts dv dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eap-tls emoticon emovix exo expat extraicons fat fax fbcon fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac flash fontconfig foomaticdb fortran gatos gcc64 gdbm gdm gedit gimp gmail gnome gnuplot gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml gzip h323 hal hddtemp iconv id3 ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde lame latex libcaca libg++ libnotify live lm_sensors lzo mad matroska mjpeg mmap mozilla mozsha1 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpd mpeg mpeg2 mplayer musepack music ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg opengl openssh pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 quicktime radius rar readline realmedia reflection reiserfs sensord session sound speex spell spl ssl subtitles subversion svg tcpd tetex theora threads thumbnail thunar-vfs trace transcode truetype-fonts twolame type1-fonts udev unicode unzip usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wifi wma wmp wxgtk1 wxwindows x264 xanim xinerama xorg xscreensaver xterm xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa vga radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## merlinux

Hi!

I have solved!

For me re-emerging sysvinit e run dispatch-conf fix the problem , thank you sonicbhoc!

P.S.

sorry for my english

----------

